
Groupon Having A $4 Million Day Thanks To The Gap - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/groupons-having-a-4-million-day-thanks-to-the-gap-2010-8
======
Construct
The sheer volume of this sale is very impressive, but I would have to imagine
that Groupon would take a significantly smaller cut than normal to get such a
high-profile deal on their site.

Still, Groupon is really raking it in.

------
waterside81
We've been featured on Groupon locally before (NYC) and I have to say their
customer service is top notch. It's unreal how well their reps take care of
you and make sure your business is setup and ready to go. Of course it's in
their best interest that the deal goes smoothly, but still, it was nice to see
so much attention. Our sales rep was answering questions on our behalf at 3AM
EDT.

I'm glad they're doing so well. They took a good idea, executed it well, and
take care of their customers. Business 101.

